# Frequenzumrichter / Motor richtig abschalten



## Ravitu (13 August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gerade einen Schaltplan für eine Anlage vor mir und würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören.

Ich habe einen Motor welcher mit einem Frequenzumrichter betrieben wird. Das Ein- und Ausschalten des Motors wird über einen einfachen Schalter realisiert. Als "Sicherheitsfunktion" wurde nun aber folgendes gemacht.
Statt die Sicherheitskontakte des Frequenzumrichters zu nutzen und eine Stopp-Kategorie einzurichten, wurde das Siganl des Schalters über 2 in Reihe geschalteter Relais-Kontakte geführt. Diese Relais werden duch ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät betätigt.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist: Wenn man einen Frequenzumrichter benutzt, welcher STO unterstützt und man auch die nötigen Teile hat um diese Funktion zu nutzen, warum nacht man das dann nicht?

Durch den Motor geht keine richtige Gefahr aus, das es sich um ein Gebläse handelt welches sich in einem geschlossenem Gehäuse befindet, um an die gefährlichen Teile zu kommen, muss man schon gezielt das Gehäuse öffnen.

Dennoch ist mir diese Form des Absschaltens etwas suspekt. Da ich aber auch kein Fachmann auf dem Gebiet der Maschinensicherheit bin, wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen, was ihr dazu sagt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

zu den Relais, sind das wirklich Relais oder Schütze?
Was schalten diese Relais ab, den Umrichter selber oder Ausgangsseitig den Antrieb?
Mann muss den STO nicht nutzen, auch wenn er vorhanden ist!


----------



## Ravitu (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zu den Relais, sind das wirklich Relais oder Schütze?
> Was schalten diese Relais ab, den Umrichter selber oder Ausgangsseitig den Antrieb?
> Mann muss den STO nicht nutzen, auch wenn er vorhanden ist!


Die Relais schalten das Ein/Aus-Signal. Es wird über 2, in Reihe geschalteter NO-Kontakte der Relais geschaltet. Das ist ja was mich so stutzig macht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

kannst du mal die Fragen aus Beitrag 2 der Reihe nach beantworten.

Zusatfrage, gehen wirken diese Kontakte auf den Steuerteil oder Leistungsteil?


----------



## Ravitu (13 August 2021)

Es sind Relais
Weder noch. Der Frequenzumrichter schaltet den Motor ein solange eine 24V Spannung an einem digitalen Eingang anliegt. Dieses Signal wird von den Relais geschaltet.
Die Kontakte wirken auf den Steuerteil.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

aus der Ferne würde ich sagen das hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun,
deshalb ist das mit zwei Relais über ein Sicherheistrelais nonsens.

Gibt es da überhaubt eine Sicherheitsanforderung?

NIcht die aus deinen Bauch heraus, sondern eine erarbeitete und Dokumentierte?


----------



## Ravitu (13 August 2021)

Mir liegt keine vor und in den Unterlagen habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Müsste villeicht den Maschinenhersteller kontaktieren.

Wie gesagt ich habe mich auch sehr gewundert als ich das gesehen habe. Ich kenne das halt gar nicht das man das so macht. Ich kenne es das Leistungsschütze genutzt werden, wenn der FU keine eigenen Sicherheitsfunktionen hat. Aber im Steuerteil das Start-Signal mit einem Sicherheitsrelais zu schalten ist mir neu.


----------



## winnman (13 August 2021)

Vielleicht sollte ursprünglich der "Sicherheitskreis" mit den 2 Relais an den STO kommen.
Wurde dann ev. durch irgendwem geändert. (zB.: Standardschaltung, dann kam ein FU ohne STO -> neue Standardschaltung (weil so funktioniert das immer ))


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2021)

Vielleicht ist die Grund dass man die STO nicht benutzt, das man ein Not-Aus (Motor ist spannungsfrei) und nicht ein Not-Halt (den angeschlossene Motor kann nicht anfangen zu bewegen bzw. austrudelt) braucht.
Für ein Not-Halt ist die STO eine gute einfache Lösung.


----------



## Ravitu (13 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Grund dass man die STO nicht benutzt, das man ein Not-Aus (Motor ist spannungsfrei) und nicht ein Not-Halt (den angeschlossene Motor kann nicht anfangen zu bewegen bzw. austrudelt) braucht.
> Für ein Not-Halt ist die STO eine gute einfache Lösung.


Dann frage ich mir aber immer noch, warum dann das Steuersignal zum Ein- und ausschalten des Motors vom Sicherheitsrelais gesteuert wird. Bei einem Not-Aus wäre das ja auch nicht notwendig. Da das Sicherheitsrelais aber für den Not-Halt zuständig ist, scheint ja versucht worden zu sein ein Not-Halt umzusetzen ohne die STOs zu verwenden. 
Villeicht sollte ein SS1 "simuliert" werden? Das der Motor durch den FU geregelt abgebremst wird, wenn der Not-Halt betätigt wird da der FU das ganze wie ein normales ausschalten behandelt?


----------



## Elektriko (13 August 2021)

Obwohl 2 Relais in reihe sind, sehe ich hier keine Sicherheitsfunktion


----------



## testor (13 August 2021)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Elektriko und kenne sowas nur als zusätzliche Maßnahme zu Vermeidung des unerwarteten Wiederanlaufs.


----------



## JesperMP (13 August 2021)

testor schrieb:


> Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Elektriko und kenne sowas nur als zusätzliche Maßnahme zu Vermeidung des unerwarteten Wiederanlaufs.


Noch eine Grund:
Wenn es ein Schütz auf die Ausgangsseite von den FU gibts, dann kommt es zu Überspannungen wenn die Schütz während den Betrieb abgeschaltet wird. Dass kann problematisch sein. Eine Gegenmassnahme ist eine voreilende Kontakt an die FU "enable" Eingang zu verbinden. Wenn diese Kontakt ganz kurz vor den Schütz öffnet, verhindert man die Überspannungen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (13 August 2021)

Ravitu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade einen Schaltplan für eine Anlage vor mir und würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören.
> 
> ...


Es ist zwar nicht schön. Aber es funktioniert und wenn keine Gefahr davon ausgeht auch zulässig.
Vielleicht kennt der Hersteller sich auch nicht mit den FU aus und hat dann so einen Workaround gemacht.
Einfacher Elektriker kennt nur die Einschalt- Ausschaltlösung mit öffnerkontakten in Reihe.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Wenn du es wirklich wissen willst, dann frag den Hersteller. Wir können eigentlich nur raten..


----------



## Senator42 (14 August 2021)

wir benutzen die STO am FU, die von einem Safety-DQ kommen.
Diese DQ gehen auf 0 wenn der Sicherheitsbereich unterbrochen wird. (Tür, Si-LS, Si-Lichtgitter und auch bei Not-Halt-Taster)

Vor dem FU werden 2 Schütze abgeschaltet wenn ein Not-Halt-Taster gedrückt wird.
Die kommen dann auch von einem Safety-DQ.


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Grund dass man die STO nicht benutzt, das man ein Not-Aus (Motor ist spannungsfrei) und nicht ein Not-Halt (den angeschlossene Motor kann nicht anfangen zu bewegen bzw. austrudelt) braucht.


Da diese Schaltung auf einen Digitaleingang des FU läuft, kann ich das mit "Spannungsfrei" nicht nachvollziehen. Durch die Wegnahme der Freigabe ist der Motor ebensowenig Spannungsfrei wie durch ein STO.
Hier wird eine anscheinend sichere Verschaltung auf einen unsicheren Digitaleingang gebracht.
Da vorgeblich vom Antrieb keine Gefahr ausgeht, könnte es tatsächlich eine extravagante Form der Wiederanlaufsperre sein.
*stochernimdunklen*

Das mit dem SS1 ist denkbar, jedoch sollte dann ein sicherer zeitverzögerter Kontakt den STO schalten.


----------



## Elektriko (14 August 2021)

Senator42 schrieb:


> wir benutzen die STO am FU, die von einem Safety-DQ kommen.
> Diese DQ gehen auf 0 wenn der Sicherheitsbereich unterbrochen wird. (Tür, Si-LS, Si-Lichtgitter und auch bei Not-Halt-Taster)
> 
> Vor dem FU werden 2 Schütze abgeschaltet wenn ein Not-Halt-Taster gedrückt wird.
> Die kommen dann auch von einem Safety-DQ.


Hallo, aber dann hast du ein niedriger PL bei Tür, Si-LS, Si-Lichtgitter als bei dem Not-Halt Taster, richtig?


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Da diese Schaltung auf einen Digitaleingang des FU läuft, kann ich das mit "Spannungsfrei" nicht nachvollziehen. Durch die Wegnahme der Freigabe ist der Motor ebensowenig Spannungsfrei wie durch ein STO.


Das ist auch was ich meine. Die Eingang am FU wird vielliecht nicht benutzt für ein Sicherheitsfunktion. Es kann sein, es gibt ein Schütz zwischen FU und Motor. Die Eingang am FU schaltet ganz kurz vor die Schütz öffnet. Dies nicht um Personen zu Schützen, aber um die FU zu schützen.


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist auch was ich meine. Die Eingang am FU wird vielliecht nicht benutzt für ein Sicherheitsfunktion. Es kann sein, es gibt ein Schütz zwischen FU und Motor. Die Eingang am FU schaltet ganz kurz vor die Schütz öffnet. Dies nicht um Personen zu Schützen, aber um die FU zu schützen.


Um den Schütz zu schützen meinst du?


----------



## Elektriko (15 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist auch was ich meine. Die Eingang am FU wird vielliecht nicht benutzt für ein Sicherheitsfunktion. Es kann sein, es gibt ein Schütz zwischen FU und Motor. Die Eingang am FU schaltet ganz kurz vor die Schütz öffnet. Dies nicht um Personen zu Schützen, aber um die FU zu schützen.


Aber warum sollte einen Schütz zwischen Motor und FU sein?


----------



## Plan_B (15 August 2021)

Das ist zum Beispiel in Bypass-Anwendungen erforderlich.


----------



## rlw (15 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte einen Schütz zwischen Motor und FU sein?



oder für verschiedene Motoren an einem FU ( mit Parametersatz-Umschaltung)


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte einen Schütz zwischen Motor und FU sein?


Schutz vor Restspannung z.B. wenn am Motor gearbeitet werden muss. Könnte im FU noch Energie gespeichert sein und die könnte sich entladen.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Um den Schütz zu schützen meinst du?


Nein, wenn du die Strom die durch ein Induktanz - wie en E-Motor - abschaltet, wird durch die Indktion grosse Spannungsspitzen erzeugt, Diese Spannungsspitzen kann Elektronik - wie der FU - beschädigen.
Ein Schütz ist dafür genau um Induktive Lasen schalten zu können und wird nicht beschädigt.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte einen Schütz zwischen Motor und FU sein?


Beim Not-Aus Anwendungen, wenn kein Spannung an die Motorklemmen darf.
Nicht wie beim Not-Halt.


----------



## s_kraut (15 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Nein, wenn du die Strom die durch ein Induktanz - wie en E-Motor - abschaltet, wird durch die Indktion grosse Spannungsspitzen erzeugt, Diese Spannungsspitzen kann Elektronik - wie der FU - beschädigen.


Das muss ein guter FU aushalten. Zumal er ja selber 1000x pro Sekunde die Spannung an- und abschaltet, je nach dem wie die operational frequency eingestellt ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2021)

Da hat Jesper recht, gut ist das nicht.  
Mann kann es machen muss aber einiges beachten.


----------



## Elektriko (16 August 2021)

Wegen der Restspannung ein Schütz vor dem FU wäre es richtig.
Für Not-Aus Anwendungen ein Schütz vor den FU reicht.
In beide Situationen den FU ist ausgeschaltet und ohne Spannung.
Ich habe schon diese Konfiguration gesehen (Schütz nach den FU) und kann mich nicht vorstellen für was, ich verstehe es wie schon geschrieben wenn mehrere Motoren von einem FU hängen, aber ich habe schon mit nur ein Motor sie gesehen.... Warum? Weiss es nicht.....


----------



## PN/DP (16 August 2021)

Bei manchen FU kann man noch 10 Minuten nach Ausschalten an den Ausgangsklemmen "eine gewischt bekommen". Will man nicht solange warten, bis man am Motorkabel die Leiter berühren kann oder Kurzschlüsse machen kann, dann kann man einen Schütz zwischen den FU und den Motor schalten und ist so sicher, daß das Motorkabel sofort spannungslos ist.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (16 August 2021)

Genau. Auf jeden FU gibt es ein Schild neben die Ausgangsklemmen, mit eine Warnung dass nach dem Ausschalten gibt es für eine relativ lange Zeit eine hohe Spannung auf die Klemmen.


----------



## Plan_B (16 August 2021)

Ich hatte heute erst wieder eine Bypassschaltung. Und diese zu verriegeln gegen Fehlschaltungen ergibt für mich Sinn.
Zur Entladezeit kann ich nur sagen, dass diese böse lang sein kann. Bei großen Umrichtern (>300kW) auch mal gerne in Richtung 40 Minuten.

Die Taktfrequenzen ( wie oft der IGBT am Ausgang eines FU schaltet) liegen gerne zwischen 1 und 16kHz.
Der Schütz am Ausgang ist eher problematisch, wenn ein stehender Motor auf einen in Betrieb befindlichen FU geschalten wird. ABer da ist der manuelle Reparaturschalter das größere Problem, denn der lässt sich gegen sowas nicht elektrisch verriegeln.

Mit installiertem Filter sollte für so ein Schütz eine explizite Herstellerfreigabe angefordert werden.


----------



## s_kraut (16 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute erst wieder eine Bypassschaltung. Und diese zu verriegeln gegen Fehlschaltungen ergibt für mich Sinn.
> Zur Entladezeit kann ich nur sagen, dass diese böse lang sein kann. Bei großen Umrichtern (>300kW) auch mal gerne in Richtung 40 Minuten.
> 
> Die Taktfrequenzen ( wie oft der IGBT am Ausgang eines FU schaltet) liegen gerne zwischen 1 und 16kHz.
> Der Schütz am Ausgang ist eher problematisch, wenn ein stehender Motor auf einen in Betrieb befindlichen FU geschalten wird. ABer da ist der manuelle Reparaturschalter das größere Problem, denn der lässt sich gegen sowas nicht elektrisch verriegeln.


Njein....man kann die Verriegelung halt andersrum aufbauen. 
Wenn man das vorsehen will, bekommt der manuelle Reparaturschalter einen Hilfskontakt, den man in den Freigabekreis des FU schalten kann. Dann bekommt der FU erst die Freigabe zum Rocken wenn der Leistungskreis betriebsbereit ist.


andy_ schrieb:


> Mit installiertem Filter sollte für so ein Schütz eine explizite Herstellerfreigabe angefordert werden.


Das das Schütz abgangsseitig eines FU betrieben werden darf?


----------



## kp400 (17 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Genau. Auf jeden FU gibt es ein Schild neben die Ausgangsklemmen, mit eine Warnung dass nach dem Ausschalten gibt es für eine relativ lange Zeit eine hohe Spannung auf die Klemmen.


Die Spannung ist aber nicht auf den Motorklemmen sondern im Zwischenkreis...


----------



## PN/DP (17 August 2021)

Die Spannung ist auf den Motor-Ausgangsklemmen des FU.

Harald


----------



## kp400 (17 August 2021)

kp400 schrieb:


> Die Spannung ist aber nicht auf den Motorklemmen sondern im Zwischenkreis...


Ich habe mich hierbei auf die von OP erwähnte STO Funktionalität bezogen. Siehe zB EN 61800-5-2 und EN60204-1. Ein STO ist Stopp-Kategorie 0 welche besagt, dass durch Auslösen der Funktion ein sofortiges Unterbrechen der Energiezufuhr zu den Maschinen-Antriebselementen zu erfolgen hat.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2021)

Die FU schaltet die Spannung auf die Motorklemmen aus. Aber dies ist nicht genug um an die FU ausgangsklemmen oder Motorklemmen als sicher abgeschaltet zu sein. Auch nicht wenn ein STO anliegt. Ein FU ist einfach kein Trennschalter.
Noch eine Risiko:
Auf die Zwischenkreis liegt die Spannung an, und dadurch auch zu ein eksternen Bremschopper, edit: oder Zwischenkreisschaltung.
Wenn jemand an den FU Ausgangsklemmen arbeiten muss, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Person die Klemmen der DC-Stufe berührt, da diese sich direkt neben den Motorklemmen befinden.

Wenn ein STO anliegt kann der FU kein Drehstrom erzeugen, und dadurch auch kein mechanische Bewegung erzeugen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 August 2021)

Ein geladener Zwischenkreis ist warum als Gefahr anzusehen?
- Wie JesperMP erwähnte: Durch direktes berühren der DC-Klemmen (Darwin?)
Außerdem wird in Richtung Motor der Zwischenkreis nur durch IGBT (Halbleiter) vom Motor getrennt. Diese sind zwar im abgeschalteten Zustand hochohmig, jedoch kann man das bei geeigneten Umgebungsbedingungen trotzdem leicht erfühlen.
Ein durchlegierter IGBT führt dann zu voller ZK-Spannung an den Motorklemmen.
Das gleiche gilt für die Bremswiderstandsklemmen. Hier ist zu beachten, dass in der Regel eine Klemme direkt mit dem Zwischenkreis verbunden ist, weil die Bremse nur in einem Zweig geschaltet wird.

@PN/DP Im Rgelfall, wenn alles in Ordnung ist, kann man da selbst mit einem Multimeter nix oder fast nix messen an den Motorklemmen. Selbst wenn die offen sind. Das macht es ja so tückisch.


----------



## Plan_B (17 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Das das Schütz abgangsseitig eines FU betrieben werden darf?


Vom FU-Hersteller. Die sehen manches sehr eng. Vor allem, wenn es um Gewährleistung geht.


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Vom FU-Hersteller. Die sehen manches sehr eng. Vor allem, wenn es um Gewährleistung geht.


hattet Ihr da schon mal Probleme?


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2021)

Da es bei Berührung von 580V Gleichspannung zum Lebensgefahr kommt ohne die Möglichkeit die Gefahr zu entkommen, und wenn man ein 'aktiven Gerät' verwendet um die Energie sicher zu entfernen, dann kommen wir zu ein Performance Level required = PL d oder höher.
Die STO von ein FU kann die sichere Abschaltung von die mechanische Bewegung bis auf PL d oder sogar PL e schaffen.
Aber die FU kann die sichere Abschaltung von die elecktrische Energie nicht schaffen. Es ist in diese Sinne kein sichere Gerät. Wenn man die elektrische Energie aktiv und sicher abschalten will, braucht man mindestens dobbelte Schütze mit zwangsführte Kontakten.

Man braucht dies aber sehr selten. Normal ist für Wartungsarbeiten o.Ä, das man die elektrische Energie durch ein Trennschalter vor die FU (oder den ganzen Steuerung) verwendet, in Kombination mit Warnschilder, dass man abwarten muss dass die Energie abgeleitet ist.

Die ursprüngliche Frage war, warum hat man Safety-Kontakten auf nicht-Safety Eingänge an die FU angeschlossen.
Ich theoretiziere dass die Erklärung konnte sein:
Man braucht ein Not-Halt auf ein FU der kein STO hat, und hat dafür ein Schütz zwischen FU und Motor. Die Kontakten an die FU schützen die FU, indem dass der Schütz mittels eine Verzögerung erst öffnet nach die FU abgshaltet wurde. Ich habe diese Verfahren nie verwendet, aber es wurde mich erklärt, besonders in den Vergangenheit wenn kein STO üblich war hat man es verwendet.
Eine andere erklärung:
Man braucht ein Not-Aus, Not-Halt genügt nicht. Deswegen genügt es nicht die FU auszuschalten obwohl dass es ein STO hat.


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Da es bei Berührung von 580V Gleichspannung zum Lebensgefahr kommt ohne die Möglichkeit die Gefahr zu entkommen, und wenn man ein 'aktiven Gerät' verwendet um die Energie sicher zu entfernen, dann kommen wir zu ein Performance Level required = PL d oder höher.
> Die STO von ein FU kann die sichere Abschaltung von die mechanische Bewegung bis auf PL d oder sogar PL e schaffen.
> Aber die FU kann die sichere Abschaltung von die elecktrische Energie nicht schaffen. Es ist in diese Sinne kein sichere Gerät. Wenn man die elektrische Energie aktiv und sicher abschalten will, braucht man mindestens dobbelte Schütze mit zwangsführte Kontakten.


Ein Wartungsschalter tut´s m.E. auch, am Besten abschließbar - oder Ein Schütz zur elektrischen Trennung zwischen FU und Motor + abschließbarer Hauptschalter damit nicht eingeschaltet werden kann.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 August 2021)

Was ich auch schonmal gesehen habe:
An jedem Motor direkt ein Harting-Stecker Montiert,
da kann selbst der gröbste Grobschlosser dann nichts falsch machen.

Gruss Timo


----------



## s_kraut (17 August 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Was ich auch schonmal gesehen habe:
> An jedem Motor direkt ein Harting-Stecker Montiert,
> da kann selbst der gröbste Grobschlosser dann nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Gruss Timo


Wie wärs damit?


Sogar zweikanalig. 🤠 Gut, die Farben passen nicht zur ISO 13850....


----------



## Plan_B (18 August 2021)

Das Beispiel ist einkanalig. Beim Bruch einer Schneidbacke ists vorbei mirt Sicherheit.
Aus diesem Grund kann ich das so nicht abnehmen.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist einkanalig. Beim Bruch einer Schneidbacke ists vorbei mirt Sicherheit.
> Aus diesem Grund kann ich das so nicht abnehmen.


Moin andy_,

da sagst Du was:
Denn meistens wird bei der ganzen Diskussion über einkanalig oder zweikanalig die Mechanik übersehen. Diese ist in vielen Fällen nur einkanalig ausgeführt. Muss aber sicherheitstechnisch betrachtet werden. Manchmal ist eine Zweikanaligkeit der Mechanik nicht möglich oder unverhältnismäßig aufwändig/teuer. Da ändert die tollste elektrische Sicherheitstechniks nichts dran.  

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (18 August 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Was ich auch schonmal gesehen habe:
> An jedem Motor direkt ein Harting-Stecker Montiert,
> da kann selbst der gröbste Grobschlosser dann nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Gruss Timo


Moin Unimog-HeizeR,

ja, das kenne ich. Haben wir früher bei wartungsintensiven Maschinen immer so ausgeführt. Dann musste man als Elektriker auch nicht losrennen, um den Motor ab-/anzuklemmen. Man hat sich ein ruhigeres Leben geschaffen. 

VG

Mario


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Das Beispiel ist einkanalig. Beim Bruch einer Schneidbacke ists vorbei mirt Sicherheit.
> Aus diesem Grund kann ich das so nicht abnehmen.


mm...Mechanik muss nicht so genau betrachtet werden, da reicht robuste Auslegung.
Die halten schon bisserl was aus.
Hier geht´s zum Test:


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ein Wartungsschalter tut´s m.E. auch, am Besten abschließbar


Selbst wenn man die FU mit STO oder FU plus Schütz Kombination hat muss man ein abschliessbare Reperaturschalter haben.


----------



## rlw (18 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man die FU mit STO oder FU plus Schütz Kombination hat muss man ein abschliessbare Reperaturschalter haben.



Ein Reparaturschalter  ist kein "muß". Wird von manchen Firmen verlangt, macht aber nur Probleme, wegen der abgeschirmten Motorleitung und der meist nicht geeigneten Spannungsfestigkeit.


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2021)

Es ist ein Forderung in das MD Kapitel 1.6.3


> 1.6.3. Isolation of energy sources
> Machinery must be fitted with means to isolate it from all energy sources. Such isolators must be clearly identified.
> They must be capable of being locked if reconnection could endanger persons. Isolators must also be
> capable of being locked where an operator is unable, from any of the points to which he has access, to check
> ...



Die Reperaturschalter muss aber nicht gerade vor der Motor plaziert werden.
Der Hauptschalter im Steurschrank für den gesammten Maschine zählt als Reperaturschalter, nur dann muss man mit Warnschilder das Personal  aufmerksam machen über die notwendige Wartezeit bevor dass man ein Motorklemmkasten öffnet.


----------



## Elektriko (18 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Ein Reparaturschalter  ist kein "muß". Wird von manchen Firmen verlangt, macht aber nur Probleme, wegen der abgeschirmten Motorleitung und der meist nicht geeigneten Spannungsfestigkeit.


Probleme warum? Ich sehe nur Vorteile


----------



## rlw (18 August 2021)

Ein Reparaturschalter wird eingesetzt wenn ein Schlosser eine Reparatur vornimmt, er kann sich dann absichern in dem er diesen 
Schalter mit seinem Schloss verriegelt.
Ein Elektriktiker muss die entprechendden Abschaltmaßnahmen treffen ( 5 Sicherheitsregeln).


----------



## rlw (18 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Probleme warum? Ich sehe nur Vorteile


Wir hatten schon vor Jahren , bei einigen Kunden stand das noch so im Pflichtenheft,  die Vorgabe Reparaturschalter vor Motoren zu setzen.
Das hat sich äußerst schwierig gestaltet, weil der Schirm der Leitung nicht vernüftig und EMV gerecht durchverbunden werden konnte.
Ganz schlecht war's bei Kombi-Kabeln mit Brems- und oder Temperaturfühlern. 
Diese Vorgabe wurde dann auch für Motoren an FU's gestrichen.
Bei Arbeiten wird freigeschaltet und durch den Elektriker und Schlosser  dokumentiert.


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Probleme warum? Ich sehe nur Vorteile


Ab einer gewissen Lei(s)tungsgröße wird die Leitungsführung und Anschluss und alles was man so treibt halt recht aufwändig. Und so oft wird dann auch nicht am Motorklemmbrett gearbeitet, dass das einen Wartungsschalter rechtfertigt.

Man kann auch am Hauptschalter abschalten und gegen Wiedereinschalten sichern (z.B. abends zum Schichtende) und am nächsten Morgen nach den 5 Sicherheitsregeln weitermachen. Z.B. direkt unterhalb vom FU erden/kurzschließen nachdem Spannungsfreiheit festgestellt worden ist.

Gibt bestimmt auch Fälle in denen ein Wartungsschalter sinnvoll ist - dafür gibt´s die Dinger ja.


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon vor Jahren , bei einigen Kunden stand das noch so im Pflichtenheft,  die Vorgabe Reparaturschalter vor Motoren zu setzen.
> Das hat sich äußerst schwierig gestaltet, weil der Schirm der Leitung nicht vernüftig und EMV gerecht durchverbunden werden konnte.
> Ganz schlecht war's bei Kombi-Kabeln mit Brems- und oder Temperaturfühlern.
> Diese Vorgabe wurde dann auch für Motoren an FU's gestrichen.
> Bei Arbeiten wird freigeschaltet und durch den Elektriker und Schlosser  dokumentiert.


Ist der Wartungsschalter dann auch EMV-gekapselt?


----------



## rlw (18 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ist der Wartungsschalter dann auch EMV-gekapselt?


Eben nicht, Reparaturschalter waren nicht auf EMV eingestellt.


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Eben nicht, Reparaturschalter waren nicht auf EMV eingestellt.


Ein Bekannter hat ein EMV-Prüflabor, der hat so metallbeschichtetes Klebeband  🤠


----------



## zako (18 August 2021)

... kenn's jetzt so dass man zumindest den Schirm durchverbindet.


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... kenn's jetzt so dass man zumindest den Schirm durchverbindet.


das mit dem Klebeband war als Scherz gemeint.   Deine Anlage steht ja nicht in einem Wohngebiet, wo dann die Radios im Umkreis von 500m nur noch einen Sender kennen: Deinen Wartungsschalter


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 August 2021)

Kommt mir das jetzt nur so vor,
oder häuft sich das gerade wieder im Forum,
dass manche User zwanghaft beitrage Zitieren und kommentieren,
um mindestens genauso zwanghaft ihren Beitragszähler nach oben geschraubt zu bekommen?


Gruss Timo


----------



## s_kraut (18 August 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kommt mir das jetzt nur so vor,
> oder häuft sich das gerade wieder im Forum,
> dass manche User zwanghaft beitrage Zitieren und kommentieren,
> um mindestens genauso zwanghaft ihren Beitragszähler nach oben geschraubt zu bekommen?
> ...


Wird Zeit dass des Wetter sich bessert, dann ziehts die Leute wieder an die Sonne..


----------



## MFreiberger (18 August 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kommt mir das jetzt nur so vor,
> oder häuft sich das gerade wieder im Forum,
> dass manche User zwanghaft beitrage Zitieren und kommentieren,
> um mindestens genauso zwanghaft ihren Beitragszähler nach oben geschraubt zu bekommen?
> ...


Na, da muss man aber viel am Beitragszähler schrauben, um das zu erreichen:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/he...-beiträge-und-5-000-danke.105047/#post-799538

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2021)

Zurück zum Thema "FU richtig abschalten" - Meinungsumfrage zum Thema Rückführkreis/Diagnose/DC des STO?


----------



## Plan_B (19 August 2021)

Ich habe dazu immer einen Digout des FU verwendet. Einen sicheren Kanal für die Rückführung hat so ein FU in der Regel nicht und muss es IMHO auch nicht.


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu immer einen Digout des FU verwendet. Einen sicheren Kanal für die Rückführung hat so ein FU in der Regel nicht und muss es IMHO auch nicht.


und hast du dann einen Plan B falls der STO nicht tut was du willst?


----------



## Plan_B (19 August 2021)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Ich versteh nicht wo Du hinwillst.
Klassischer SChütz mit Feedback. Wo ist der Plan B falls der Schütz klebt?

Der FU ist für PLxy zertifiziert. Das stelle ich nicht in Frage. Brauche ich einen höheren PL ist in der Regel der Schütz in Serie mit dem FU die anerkannte Lösung.

Spannungsfreiheit ist nicht die Aufgabe des STO. Dies übernehmen die Regeln bzgl. Berührungsschutz/Isolation, dass niemand mit gefährlichen Spannungen in Kontakt kommt.


----------



## s_kraut (19 August 2021)

Naja wir haben aufgrund der extrem hohen Zuverlässigkeitsangaben zum STO unseres Lieblings-FU (MTTFd ist siebenmal so lang wie der des Vesuv) und der technischen Begründung des Herstellers bisher meistens auf die Diagnose und Plan B verzichtet.

Der FU schaltet mit dem STO-Signal die Steuerspannung der IGBT direkt weg. Es könne zwar im unteren Kennlinienbereich beim Zwischenkreis entladen eine Entladung in Richtung Verbraucher stattfinden, aber niemals ein sinusähnliches Spannungsmuster.

Aber ganz ohne Diagnose schaut es wenigstens auf dem Papier nicht so doll aus, auch wenn sie praktisch keinen Sinn ergibt. Drum denke ich drüber nach die Bus-Schnittstelle aufzubohren.


----------



## JesperMP (20 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Spannungsfreiheit ist nicht die Aufgabe des STO. Dies übernehmen die Regeln bzgl. Berührungsschutz/Isolation, dass niemand mit gefährlichen Spannungen in Kontakt kommt.


Genau.


----------

